# bass tournament



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I know the saltwater far outweighs the freshwater guys here, but is no-one fishing the Fishin for a mission tournament from the Swamphouse this Saturday?

I saw it only took 6 lbs to be in the money for the Log a load.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats LOG A LOAD at the swamp house this weekend, I know theres around 60 boats as of right now signed up


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We will be fishing it. I signed up yesterday and we are boat #63. Not very many boats in it this year. I think last year there was about 130 boats in it. Should be a good time though. See ya there.


----------

